
Ask HN: Why do most of my questions go un answered on HN? - hubatrix
This is happening a lot lately. Can someone help ?
======
brudgers
Several of the questions have good discussions that can be found using search.
Overall, I'd say that your questions have had above average responses relative
to the volume of submissions that arrive at Hacker News, the topics the ask
about and the total number submitted.

Generally, questions where it seems that the topic is important to the author
personally and the topic is one on which HN can bring expertise rather than
preformed arguments will tend to do better.

------
tedmiston
I think you'd get a better response if you put some more time / effort into
the questions. For example, summarize the research into the topic that you've
already done in your question.

Questions that are commonly discussed or too generic "what's your favorite
productivity hack?" etc often get glossed over for those reasons.

Try asking something really specific and making it easy to answer, reducing
the burden of doing most of the work for a commenter.

